# Solved: Roxio Creator - No Drive Detected



## dktemple7 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have a Dell Inspiron 530 with Windows Vista SP1. The computer is only about 4 months old. I know I can use DellConnect, but I really don't want to mess with that today. I'm kind of an intermediate with computers. But, I upgraded from my old Pentium II with Windows Millenium. Now, I'm not sure!

I haven't used my DVD burner much since I've had the computer. It's a Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7200S ATA Device. I have burned to a CD-RW and DVD-RW, though. I have Roxio Creator on the computer. I recently tried to copy a DVD using Roxio Creator. I also tried to burn data from my hard drive to a CD. And, it says "No Drive Detected".

Is there an easy solution? Or, should I just call Dell next week? 

Thanks in advance, Darlene


----------



## leonard72 (Feb 22, 2009)

You might try installing a new set of drivers for the DVD ROM,/ Roxio creator.
Hope it works out for you.
Leonar72


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What version is the Roxio software?


----------



## dktemple7 (Sep 30, 2006)

It is Roxio Creator DE 3.7.0


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've not heard of that version before. How old is it? If it's more than a couple of years old, it's likely not compatible with Vista.


----------



## dktemple7 (Sep 30, 2006)

I believe it's the latest version. I just bought the computer in October of last year.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you bought the computer new, and it came with Roxio software pre-installed? Is there a Help -> About or similar menu item in Roxio to indicate what the actual version is?


----------



## dktemple7 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes, bought it new (ordered it online). And, it came preinstalled with Roxio. Help-> About says it is Roxio Creator DE 3.7.0.


----------



## dktemple7 (Sep 30, 2006)

Oppps, I was looking thru my software that came with the computer. It is Roxio Creator DE 10.2. I guess I could uninstall and reinstall. But, it'll have to wait until the weekend. I'm a student and behind in my homework!


----------



## leonard72 (Feb 22, 2009)

dktemple7

This may sound stupid but since it came pre-installed, please make sure it's not a *trial* version. Most manufactures install a lot of trial software in the hopes the end user will buy when it expires.


----------

